# FS: My LOVE BIRD hobby. everything you need.



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

I am moving and i cannot take my love birds with me so they are up for sale. 2 fischer love birds that is a little over a year old. one male and one female. they are full of life and wonderful pets to have. I raised them since they were a few months old.

The 2 love birds are for sale for $250 for both . They must be sold as a pair because they are bonded for life. if taken apart, they can get depressed to the point of being sick and malnourished.

I have trained them to understand the 'go home' command in which they will fly back into their cage.



















What comes Free with these birds: 








The cage is 27in x 20in x 12in. this cage is their home and they will fly back to their home by the end of the day no matter where they are in the house.
































all the misc toys and accessories that they have. The TP hut is what they sleep in if it gets too cold. 








all the foods and treats that you will need including millet spray and nutri berries that will last you for a year.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

I've got lovebirds myself - great pets, full of energy & personality. Good luck with the sale!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

So tempting ! 

Do they just fly around and leave dropping around your house then - my wife would kill me or them if they do? 

Also got a few open top fish tanks - don't think they would go fishing ?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Used to keep lovebirds and they are wonderful pets. However, if you have them sitting on your shoulder, use a "bird" towel or you'll have little "presents" on your shoulders.

I always clipped mine because any time they are not clipped, I would end up eventually losing them. One was blown off my shoulder during a windstorm and Petey tried to fly back but the wind carried him off and I never saw him again. I was totally bummed out by that.

Fischers are lovely lovebirds and whoever gets them will totally enjoy the experience. Good luck with your sale.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

aw they are too cute, wish i could get them..


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

They are adorable. I used to keep parrotlets and more recently a conure and they are such interactive (and challenging) pets! IMO people seriously underestimate the rewards of keeping psittacines. Best of luck with your rehome.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

pm sent......


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

their names are Mango and Kiwi. they behave very well together often grooming eachother..


love birds feel depression if they are left alone for too long so with a bonded pair, they will never feel sad even if you leave for a long time. i have a busy work schedule so i cant hang out with them as long as i want to.

I was very lucky to find 2 love birds that bonded. I thought all love birds will go together nicely but if a dominant love bird does not accept his/her roommate, they can kill eachother .


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

I am changing this FS to a OBO since I need a new home for these guys real soon.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

price is now slashed in half from 450 to $250 for the love birds. Thats a great deal to get what is offered.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay - I know I'm going to kick myself when I realize I could have bought a couple of really nice discus instead, but if you still have these birds, Trevor, please consider them sold. I'll pm you once I realize what I've done 
Shelley


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Ummmm....Shelley? There goes the fish hobby!

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?vlt13r


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I know, I know. but I have been thinking of getting a couple of birds and while i was going to go with parrotlets, I've always liked love birds. Haven't heard back and I see they are also listed on Craigslist. Maybe it's not meant to be this time. We'll see


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

It would have been gone at $450 if my wife let me


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry Trevor - still available folks. Realized that Ember and birds don't mix  Good luck to whomever gets this.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I actually just told my wife they recognize go home. Guess hard to convince her with her grand piano next to where I am thinking of putting them


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Too bad, Gordon. You could have scored a double. Trevor is also selling a piano. Could have been a win-win.......SO close


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

the birds are still up for grabs for the same price.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

gklaw said:


> I actually just told my wife they recognize go home. Guess hard to convince her with her grand piano next to where I am thinking of putting them


lol tell her that if trained properly, the birds would bond to her and perch on her shoulder. they will also understand many more commands in time.

youtube love birds and there are tons of great lovebird videos which shows how intellegent they are.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

What if I sneak them into the house while she is sleeping like one of my fish tanks


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

bump......


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

bump......................


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

My wife got mad at me when see saw my newly acquired 90g hex standing in the carport. She thought it was the cage for the love birds which she said no  Well unless I get rid of my 3 x 25g station, NOT an option at least at this moment.

Good luck in finding a nice home for the beauties at the awesome price.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

gklaw said:


> My wife got mad at me when see saw my newly acquired 90g hex standing in the carport. She thought it was the cage for the love birds which she said no  Well unless I get rid of my 3 x 25g station, NOT an option at least at this moment.
> 
> Good luck in finding a nice home for the beauties at the awesome price.


no worries. they are still for sale at 250 for everything. im actually very surprised taht no one is really inquiring about them. i thought they would be sold by now at that price.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I am SHOCKED that they haven't gone yet. It's everything I can do to not take them, but I just can't. I was even trying to figure out how I could keep them at work


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm amazed that this is still up myself. If I didn't already have a lovebird in the house already, I would have been all over this.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

bump for mango and kiwi!!!!! $250 still. i get a lot of responses from craigslist from people taht just wants the birds and would add them into an aviary with other birds.
i dont want these love birds to mix with other possibly aggressive birds!


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

bump for 2 lobev birds that needs a new home.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

What happens if one of them passes away? Will they poop on furniture if let out?


----------

